Ask HN: What do you care about most when looking for a new job? - onlyrealcuzzo
======
tbirrell
In no particular order...

Flexibility. It is a hard 8-5? Or can I swing it either way an hour or two if
need be?

Commute. It needs to be a reasonable drive in the morning. Work already takes
enough of my day, I don't want to sacrifice the rest to the gods of traffic.

Pay. It needs to be reasonable. Obviously.

Benefits. This gets the honor of picking up any slack in the pay department.

~~~
onlyrealcuzzo
Curious, do you prefer working in the office or remote? Just because you
mentioned flexibility and commute being so important.

~~~
tbirrell
A mix. I don't have an office/remote choice anymore, so flexibility manifests
more along the lines of I chose which 40 hours I spend working. 4 long days
and a half day are not uncommon.

------
Morgangeek
For me,

#1 people, as I want to work with people who care about what they are doing,
and want to work with people I like working with. My strategy for that is to
ask for private discussion with future colleague before accepting the job.
Then I ask what they like in the job and what they don't like, how they work,
what is boring and what is not, why they stay / why they would leave.

#2 continuous improvement : I want everyone to be concerned by documentation,
automation, best practices, fixing root cause of issues rather than
consequences. I want to work with people who have sufficient balls to say 'No'
to stupid orders and take the time to improve something rather than using
quick and dirty solutions. I want to see rights decisions being taken.

#3 focus: a good place to work is a place where we can concentrate, and where
context switching and interruptions are avoided by everyone.

#4 flexibility, transparency and trust : I want to be able to work without
wasting too much time with processes, interruptions, lack of permissions etc.
a place where we can trust people enough to give them the ability to give
their best and have control on the how-to. everyone should be able to see the
important decisions. There should not be room for information hiding and
obscurity. People should be able to tell what is not ok without being afraid
to be fired

#5 strategy : a place where strategy is clear, everyone work together and have
a common language, a common set of best practices they follow, the know why
they do stuff, they are all aware of company decisions and strategy, why some
decisions are taken, and decisions make sense (no need to waste time and money
on useless process and tools that are counter productive)

#6 learning : a good place to learn new hard and soft skills

#7 extra advantages : laptop, internet, home working, transportation, pay,
trainings etc help to decide between multiple jobs opportunities

------
yahn007
For me, people are the most important. Unfortunately haven't figured out a way
to figure out if this is a match until the in-person interview. Some companies
are overly introverted or big into competition and accountability. I usually
mesh more with an extroverted, relaxed, "mistakes are okay, just learn from
them" crowd.

Flexibility is #2. Prefer to work in the office over remote, but like to have
the option for either. That way I can see the family a couple times a year and
use my vacation to actually vacation.

#3, since I prefer the office and live in Los Angeles is commute.

#4 is pay.

Benefits are basically the same everywhere. But I wish Kaiser insurance was
more popular here...

